#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  seismic, velocity, wells data set

## ahmedsisy

for all people who are asking for real data set for education and learning.


data set from seismic interpretation course, good luck.
contains seismic, velocity, and wells data.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: seismic, velocity, wells data set

----------


## braindrain

Thanks .................................................!

----------


## GEO2000

God bless you. Thank you very much for sharing this wonderful data set.

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks for that great data

----------


## Strans

thank you thank you thank you

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you my friend

----------


## abdou2403

Dear all;

I need this book : leading edge march 2011 V.30 

Please Help.

Salam

----------


## abdou2403

Dear all;

I need this book : *leading edge march 2011 V.30*

Please Help.

Salam

----------


## encrit.fha

thanks

----------


## lolsmog

pls kindly share me the link to this book again

----------


## ahmedsisy

link is working, try again please..... and it's not a book....it's a data set for training !

----------


## lolsmog

ok thanks

----------


## Strans

Hi friends, I need to know where does this data belong to? which oil field and where? 
I want to use this data for my M.S. thesis so I need this kind of info about it, and I also wondered that if I can use this data as the reference data for writing a paper, is it acceptable by the ISI journals authorities if I work on this data and conclude some results based on it?


Thank youSee More: seismic, velocity, wells data set

----------


## ahmedsisy

Strans
check your private messages inbox please

----------


## jodreman

Hey.
 Friend I'm from Venezuela.
 I am studying a postgraduate degree in geophysics and I need these books I could help.

3-D Seismic Survey Design,   Author(s): Gijs J. O. Vermeer

Introduction to Seismic Inversion Methods   Author(s): Brian H. Russell

The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset  Author(s): Phil Schultz

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would be very grateful if anybody could help me find the following Geophysical related books:

-3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo  2006
-Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)  1999
Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R.  2005
Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L.  1986
Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J.  2006

Thanks very much in advance.

----------


## mehdiengineer

> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] it is :
> ...



thank you very very much for your great help. very much appreciated. I ckecked your wish list and realised all of them are non-geological, non-geophysical books. I have only few geological, geophysical books which might be useful to you. here is the link. hope this helps.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the books are:

3-D seismic interpretation_ 2003.pdf 
A Practical Companion to Reservoir Stimulation.pdf 
SSS in WellLogs cores for HR Correllationst_ 1991.pdf 
An introduction to geophysical exploration_ 2002_ 3rd Ed..pdf 
Basic Geological Mapping_2004.pdf 
Carbonate Reservoir Characterization - Lucia 2007.pdf 
Exploration Geophysics _ 2009.pdf 
Facies model_ 1992.pdf 
Geology of Carbonate Reservoirs_ Ahr 2008.pdf 
Hydrocarbon exploration and production.pdf 
Principles of Sequence Stratigraphy_ 2006.pdf 
Reservoir engineering and petrophysics_2006.pdf 
Reservoir Simulation_ Khaled Aziz.pdf
Sedimentary basins _ Einsele_ 1992.pdf 
Sedimentary facies analysis_1995.pdf

Mehdi

----------


## ahmed radwan

thanks a lot for all posted

----------


## Bakri Khider

thanks 
and please can get some information (geology , stratigraphy ) about this data set (CLOUDSPIN field ) 
gulf of maxico

----------


## Bakri Khider

thanks 
and please can get some information (geology , stratigraphy ) about this data set (CLOUDSPIN field ) 
gulf of maxico

----------


## igpambb

i can send this issue give me your email or send it to igpambb@yahoo.fr

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Charles Frederric

> thanks 
> and please can get some information (geology * stratigraphy ) about this data set (CLOUDSPIN field ) 
> gulf of maxico



Me 2

----------


## Al Haram

Really appreciate if anybody can re-upload the dataset.
Thank you.

----------

